# la Toile / le Web / le Net / Internet



## reka

Comment dire en francais le "web"?

Merci!


----------



## madouc

la toile (Internet)


----------



## reka

Interessant, je ne savais pas!
je peut utiliser cette expression dans un document officiel? 
Donc: 
"toile: www.............."

?

Merci!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Non, ça ne colle pas. Que veux-tu dire exactement ?
Dans ton cas c'est peut-être site: www...


----------



## reka

Salut,

comment dire...dans ma langue c'est une expression qui veut dire internet en general, comme web...je ne sais pas expliquer

Je crois que je vais utiliser "site", ca ira.

Merci!


----------



## Anne345

On dit _internet_, sinon on devrait dire 
_toile, toile d'araignée mondiale (T.A.M.) ou toile mondiale_ 
(Vocabulaire de l'informatique et de l'internet, Journal officiel du 16 mars 1999)


----------



## ratatouille

Pour mettre dans une signature, ou au bas d'un document commercial, *Internet*, *toile* et *site* n'iront pas (à utiliser plutôt dans une phrase construite).

Je te recommande de garder *"Web :* " ou encore mieux de ne rien mettre du tout (de nos jours ce n'est plus vraiment la peine).
A noter que _Internet_ et _toile_ se référent au World Wide Web, c'est-à-dire au réseau en général. _Site_ c'est une page ou groupement de pages en particulier.


----------



## totor

ça va, les amis,

je voudrais savoir si lorsqu'en France on dit le Net, c'est qu'on parle de la Web.

Ce sont des synonymes?


----------



## IsaSol

Mon cher Totor!
En France, pour parler du WEB, donc du _Word Wide Web_, on dit le Web , mais aussi "la toile" ( les journalistes le disent souvent).
Pour parler d'Internet en tant que réseau on dit souvent "le Net", mais très souvent aussi Internet ( en entier).
J'ai appris il y a peu de temps que c'était 2 choses différentes ( tu me diras, mieux vaut tard que jamais...!!)
Attends d'autres avis!


----------



## Gévy

Coucou Totor:

Et si tu jetais un coup d'oeil là-dessus?

(J'ai trouvé ça sur un des dicos et glossaires qu'on a pris le soin de recueillir sur le forum français-espagnol... hmmmmm... On travaille pour des prunes ou quoi? )

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Mes chères amies toutes deux,



IsaSol said:


> Pour parler d'Internet en tant que réseau on dit souvent "le Net", mais très souvent aussi Internet ( en entier).



Le problème c'est que l'auteur dont je suis en train de traduire le livre emploie divers mots, par exemple *la toile*, *Internet* et *le Net*, mais elle n'emploie jamais (au moins pour le moment) *le Web*.

Donc, et si vous me pemettez que j'emploie un mot en espagnol, je traduis le premier par *la red*, le second n'a pas de traduction, et le troisième… (?)

Elle dit *le Net*, et le link que tu as eu la gentillesse de me mettre (je te demande pardon, ma chère amie modo, tu sais que je suis un peux fainéant  ), le link dit

*Net*   (terme étranger)
*Télécommunications/Réseaux-Internet*   (domaine)
*internet n. m. sg.*   (équivalent français)

Mais c'est à l'envers, Gévy!

Le terme français est *le Net*!

Je vous donne un exemple: *Google révélateur du Net*.

Et comme je dois varier les mots autant que l'auteur, je me suis demandé si *Net* pouvais bien être un synonyme de *Web*.


----------



## Maître Capello

totor said:


> Et comme je dois varier les mots autant que l'auteur, je me suis demandé si *Net* pouvais bien être un synonyme de *Web*.



Au sens strict, ce ne sont pas de vrais synonymes : _Internet_ désigne le réseau en libre accès entre les réseaux restreints que sont les _intranets_, _extranets_ et autres _piconets_ ; le _Net_ désigne l'ensemble de tous ces réseaux ; le _Web_ – mis pour _World Wide Web_ – se traduit par la _Toile_ en français et désigne les *pages* Internet (HTML, PHP, etc.) échangées à l'aide du protocole HTTP.

Cependant la plupart des gens ignorent ces distinctions et utilisent tous ces termes comme synonymes de _Net_.


----------



## poliphili

Bonjour,

Est-ce que ce substantif est plus fréquemment employé que "le Web" en France? Au Québéc? 

Merci!
-jk


----------



## marotte

Je dirais que le plus (mal) employé c'est le terme _internet_ pour parler du _web_, ou de la _toile_ (très peu usité)


----------



## Nicomon

Salu poliphili,

_Le Web_ me semble plus usité que _la Toile_ au Québec, tout au moins à l'oral. Je dis Web. Mais plus souvent (et parfois à tort) Internet.

Antidote réfère un à l'autre, et donne exactement la même définition dans les deux cas :


> [INFORMATIQUE] Système donnant accès aux ressources d’Internet et permettant la recherche et la visualisation de documents hypertextes et hypermédias (voir _Toile_).


 Dans la définition de Toile il est écrit : (voir _Web_)

Tiré de l'article : *Ne confondez plus Internet et Web* 


> En fait, aujourd’hui le web concentre la majorité des usages d’Internet, ce qui a amené la confusion des termes. C’est pourquoi il n’est pas rare d’utiliser les termes Internet et Web/Toile pour parler de l’un ou de l’autre ou d’utiliser l’un de ces termes sans clairement faire référence à l’un ou à l’autre !


----------



## renoirbleu

personnellement, je pense que la Toile est presque foutu maintenant. non?
je le vois rarement sur Internet.


----------



## LV4-26

_Internet_ est le terme le plus courant, celui qui vient le plus naturellement, qui est immédiatement disponible.
Désormais, _la toile_ est une expression que l'on "va chercher" pour une raison ou pour une autre, qui relève d'une intention particulière (éviter de se répéter, par exemple), même si elle reste parfaitement naturelle.

_Le Web_ me semble beaucoup plus courant que _la toile_, mais moins qu'_Internet_.


----------



## Chimel

LV4-26 said:


> Désormais, _la toile_ est une expression que l'on "va chercher" pour une raison ou pour une autre, qui relève d'une intention particulière (éviter de se répéter, par exemple), même si elle reste parfaitement naturelle.


C'est tout à fait ça! 

C'est un peu comme "le septième art" pour "le cinéma" (en tout cas, j'ai l'impression que c'est dans ce sens-là que le terme est en train d'évoluer).


----------



## xmarabout

Puis-je  me permettre une petite remarque ? Si nous voulons parler correctement il faudrait dire *l'*Internet et non pas simplement Internet (exactement comme on dit *le* Web ou *la* Toile)...


----------



## Aoyama

> il faudrait dire *l'*Internet et non pas simplement Internet


c'est vrai et c'est ce que certains disent.
Pour "la toile", c'est maintenant un peu précieux, littéraire. Beaucoup ont été étonnés du mot au début, qui semblait être presque incongru (comme on dirait "chien-chaud" ou "bébé sissite") et proche de la plaisanterie, ce qu'il reste , un peu.


----------



## Maître Capello

xmarabout said:


> Puis-je  me permettre une petite remarque ? Si nous voulons parler correctement il faudrait dire *l'*Internet et non pas simplement Internet (exactement comme on dit *le* Web ou *la* Toile)...


Non, pas tout à fait. En fait, _Internet_ est un nom propre — raison pour laquelle il prend en principe une majuscule d'ailleurs — et donc l'article n'est plus nécessaire (comme par exemple _Paris, Cuba, General Motors…_). Voir d'ailleurs cet article de la BDL.


----------



## Aoyama

L'article canadien apporte des éléments de réflexion mais est-il pour autant complètement exhaustif ?
On dit bien "le net", allez sur le net, surfer sur le net, acheter sur le net etc.
Je suis  cependant d'accord que "l'internet" est un peu bizarre maintenant.
Pour Paris et Cuba, je ne vois pas bien l'analogie.
Pour _General Motors_, on dit fréquemment "la General Motors", même si l'appellation sans l'article est aussi usuelle.
Dans cette histoire "Al Qaeda" est une curiosité, "Al" étant l'article, on devrait bien dire "le Qaeda" (qui signifie : la base, le fondement).


----------



## Chimel

Qu'on le veuille ou non, je crois que l'usage est en train d'opter clairement pour la minuscule et l'absence d'article. Ce qui aboutit à une création hybride, une sorte de nom commun sans article...

On peut le déplorer, mais je ne pense pas que l'on pourra aller à l'encontre de cette évolution (et pour ma part, dans le genre "monstruosités du français moderne", il y a bien des choses qui me hérissent davantage que cela).


----------



## renoirbleu

un texte que j'ai récemment du lire utilisait QUE la toile, alors je me suis dise que veut dire ça...  de toute façon, j'aimerais savoir si "le net" est aussi un bon synonyme ?


----------



## LV4-26

_Le net_ ? Personnellement, je l'utilise souvent. En particulier après _sur_.
_J'ai trouvé ça sur le net._


----------



## Aoyama

On dit, bien sûr, _le net_ avec un article, indispensable. Net tout seul est impossible, contrairement à Internet.


----------

